# New Here And Have A New 21 Rs :)



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

We have a new 21Rs and just joined the forum. We visited the chat room a few weeks ago... the night before we took our delivery and enjoyed the quick chat. Jim has been reading the forums for all the mods and can't wait to get started on his own!







This is a great website and we look forward to becoming an active part of it. So, come on Spring...we're ready and waiting!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Adirondack Outbackers
















to Outbackers!!  
And Congratulations on your new 21RS!  
You're going to love your Outback







That's a great model









Happy Camping and Post Often,
Dawn


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site! I hope to see you in the chat room again.

Gary


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

You've chosen a great camper. I ought to know, I own one!









Dan


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome! You chose the best model. I should know, we have a 21rs also.
Happy camping


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Glad to see another New Yorker. I think we are in a minority. we are from Lyndonville NY. where are you from?
Bob


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome!










Jim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. I love the Adirondacks and camp up there as often as I can. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Adirondack Outbackers








Congrats on your new 21RS! It sure is a popular model.
Enjoy!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Mods did someone say mods ... The 21RS is great a unit. We sure do enjoy ours. Welcome to the community.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Adirondack Outbackers !

And congrats on your new Outback!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YAHOO!!!! YIPPPPEEEEEEE!!!!!!

Another new OUtbacker!!!

And, on the East Coast, even!!!

YAHOO!!!! YIPPPPEEEEEEE!!!!!!*
(I _MUST _  learn to control that, huh?







)

Our first long adventure with our 25RSS was into the ADKs for a week of fly-fishing and reminiscing about childhood summers! You've got some beautiful country there to call home!!!!

Hope you'll consider coming south to NH for our Rally at Danforth Bay on Mother's Day Weekend 2007.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to your new extended family! Congrats on your new TT! Welcome aboard!

Eric


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome and Congrats !


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new Outback and Welcome to the Forum








You are going to love it


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome Adirondack Outbackers. We're glad to have you aboard!*









That's a sweet new toy you have there, I'm sure you will really enjoy it!









Man... The RV shows must be in full swing now! New Outbacks - and Outbackers - are popping up around here everywhere!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Welcome Adirondack Outbackers. We're glad to have you aboard!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it is almost Spring (push, push) and love is in the air.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to the Outbacker family and nice trailer, if it were 2 feet longer it would be the perfect Outback









You will have a lot of fun with it and I'm sure you will enjoy this Forum too.


----------

